# Do you believe in good and bad luck runs ?



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

How do you find luck ?
Do you believe in luck or bad luck ?
Can something or circumstances bring you luck or bad luck runs ?
Have you noticed patterns with your luch or bad luck runs ?

For me for example , if l really need good luck in big things , l won't get it . l'm not sure why but if l really need it it will literally run away from me.
l do often get runs of smaller good lucks though when l really need it , just smaller things but the big picture things often get even worse and for long runs like 12mths.
Some years you just couldn't win a kick in a stampede as my dad use to say 

However l've found my whole life when l don't need luck , then lucky things happen. like more money comes in or friends are around more , get good runs with things .


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

I see it more as attitude and perceptions.

How often do good things happen and we don't see ourselves as lucky yet as soon as a bad event happens its 'bad luck' ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

If things are truly random, they come in spurts.

Flipping a quarter should come up heads 50% of the time and tails 50% of the time. But rolling heads then tails and heads over and over again is equally likely as rolling only heads over and over again.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

I believe in the luck I make, good or bad.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

You get out of life what you put into it. People make their own breaks or mistakes. If you give 100% in everything. you should always see some positive results.


----------

